

Open Source Entrepreneurship - gghootch
http://steveblank.com/2012/11/27/open-source-entrepreneurship/

======
paulsutter
Great list of resources.

It would be great if someone ranked the listed tools somehow by references on
HN, StackOverflow, etc, linked to posts/comments/questions according to votes.
So much great information flows through HN but it's hard to random-access that
information easily when making design decisions.

~~~
larrys
A wiki of all the info would also be great.

~~~
rodolphoarruda
A wiki which ranks pages the same way HN ranks links.

------
casca
While I offer no judgement here on the merits of Steve Blank's model, the
first few chapters of the book that made him famous are here:

[http://www.stanford.edu/group/e145/cgi-
bin/winter/drupal/upl...](http://www.stanford.edu/group/e145/cgi-
bin/winter/drupal/upload/handouts/Four_Steps.pdf)

------
twelvedigits
I'd hardly call a list of links and webpages "open source entrepreneurship."

Open source entrepreneurship would be creating a capitalistic enterprise in
which anyone can freely participate, and whose participants can modify its
practices for his/her own use, with an end goal of monetary profit. Something
like:

\-- a pool of capital from which anyone can borrow for entrepreneurial
purposes and pay back with zero or minimal interest.

\-- an enterprise with a stated function or goal that anyone can join and from
which anyone can profit.

This is just a collection of links with a sexy header.

An interesting question would be: can you open-source entrepreneurship and
retain the core principles of both?

~~~
moens
Historically the construct called, "family" has in some cases afforded both.
However the open-source aspect is generally lost outside the bounds of said
structure.

------
ubervero
The "Legal Wiki" linked in the legal section is sadly dead but Florian Fader
re-uploaded most of the documents on Docracy (that also hosts pretty much all
the free funding documents available)

~~~
sblank
thx. fixed and updated the tools page with Docracy.

------
cateye
Trying to sell his books. I don't see any added value in his list.

